# Air guns for practice??



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

While I've had a couple of handguns for years, I am just now renewing my interest in shooting. I have access to a modern indoor range and go there every other week or so. I shoot all my guns as much as my budget allows for ammo....Bersa 380, Taurus TCP 380, Springfield XD40, Browning Buckmark, S & W Model 65 38/357.

I'd like to be able to shoot at home for practice and fun. I am hearing about CO2 BB or pellet pistols than mimic 'real guns' in size and feel. I have unfinished space in a basement that I can use and some open land (but cannot discharge regular firearms on the land). 

I seem to remember an article in American Rifleman about using air pistols to hone your skills. Are any of you more experienced shooters doing that and, if so, any recommendations for a starter pistol?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

smlranger said:


> While I've had a couple of handguns for years, I am just now renewing my interest in shooting. I have access to a modern indoor range and go there every other week or so. I shoot all my guns as much as my budget allows for ammo....Bersa 380, Taurus TCP 380, Springfield XD40, Browning Buckmark, S & W Model 65 38/357.
> 
> I'd like to be able to shoot at home for practice and fun. I am hearing about CO2 BB or pellet pistols than mimic 'real guns' in size and feel. I have unfinished space in a basement that I can use and some open land (but cannot discharge regular firearms on the land).
> 
> I seem to remember an article in American Rifleman about using air pistols to hone your skills. Are any of you more experienced shooters doing that and, if so, any recommendations for a starter pistol?


I honed my shooting skills on an air rifle growing up, they're decent for learning the basics, as long as you're strict about sticking to the basics (since you can get away with bad grip and such with no recoil). I'd recommend it...it's not like you'll lose much on the air gun and ammo for it.

KG


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Since you have the necessary space, go ahead and try it. When I was a teen my father & I shot thousands of pellets, both indoors & out in the back yard. It will improve your basic skills. I still shoot in the garage when situation permits. 
Is it a complete substitute for firearms practice? No. But it has it's place. The basic rules still apply.
There really is no down side, IMHO. You might even enjoy yourself.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

If you don't mind CO2, try the Crossman 2240. .22 caliber at 450 fps. I use a BSA Red Dot and the pistol is very accurate. It is a bit of a "cult" gun, so the net is full of accessories for the thing. GREAT FUN for the money!
Eli


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I shoot air guns in my basement and shooting them will aid in holding your sight picture (steadiness) and for trigger pull.

I have an IZH Baikal 46M Olympic style gun (single pump) that is capable of 1/4" groups at 33 feet. It has a very light single action pull (1.5 pounds) and it is excellent for working on your steadiness of sight picture.

I have a Walther P99 replica that uses CO2 cartridges and 8 shot magazines. It has a very long and very heavy trigger (much heavier and longer than a Glock). If you can master the trigger pull on this weapon you can master the trigger pull on any.

The only thing you cannot practice is with dealing with recoil. For that you need the real thing.

Pyramyd Air seems to offer the best deals. They have been very reliable. Note that they require an adult to sign for any shooting product in person. So have it shipped to a location where someone is available to sign for it (adult only). Also they don't show it, but if you order 4 cans of ammo they only charge you for 3 cans. If you order 3 cans they don't give you the 4th free; but if you order 4 cans they charge you for 3 cans.

See: http://www.pyramydair.com/


----------



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks to all for the suggestions.

I did order a Colt Defender CO2 BB pistol that got good reviews for utility and accuracy from Pyramyd Air. The gun is fun to shoot but does have a strong trigger so, as suggested, it will help me deal with trigger pull. If you hold it steady, you can hit the bulls eye at 20 feet without much trouble. 

I understand that pellet guns are more accurate so I may follow the other suggestion here and get one of the Crosman 2240's, which seems to be a frequently recommended pellet pistol. It is fun to be able to shoot here at home.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

smlranger said:


> EDIT:
> I did order a Colt Defender CO2 BB pistol that got good reviews for utility and accuracy from Pyramyd Air. The gun is fun to shoot but does have a strong trigger so, as suggested, it will help me deal with trigger pull. If you hold it steady, you can hit the bulls eye at 20 feet without much trouble. /QUOTE]
> 
> As God is my witness I have a sister-in-law who has taken out full grown "nuisance geese" with headshots from her Colt Defender! Ummm...well... she did until the DNR guy came out to the trailer park and told her to please knock it off, it was upsetting the children.
> Eli :smt083


----------



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

This gun thing is nearly addictive . I have now ordered a Colt Python replica CO2 pellet gun along with a red dot scope for it. Scheming on how to set up a small air pistol range in the back yard. 

Wondering now how I got this far in life and never discovered how much fun you can have with air pistols.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

smlranger said:


> Thanks to all for the suggestions.
> 
> I did order a Colt Defender CO2 BB pistol that got good reviews for utility and accuracy from Pyramyd Air. The gun is fun to shoot but does have a strong trigger so, as suggested, it will help me deal with trigger pull. If you hold it steady, you can hit the bulls eye at 20 feet without much trouble.
> 
> I understand that pellet guns are more accurate so I may follow the other suggestion here and get one of the Crosman 2240's, which seems to be a frequently recommended pellet pistol. It is fun to be able to shoot here at home.


I've had a Daisy 717 for 15 years or more. That thing is more accurate than anything in it's price class deserves to be. Worth a good long look at least.
All of the similar Daisy single pump Pneumatics are very good. I also have a 747 & a 777. The 777 seems to have ceased production, the 747 is still around apparently. While they appear to be a bit cheap, the accuracy is for real. Plus you don't need to buy those CO2 cartridges.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Overkill0084 said:


> EDIT Plus you don't need to buy those CO2 cartridges.


I am sure the Daisys are nice little pistols, their reviews confirm their accuracy (not that I doubted you, just never checked them out closely). I much prefer a .22 over the .177 for the "thump", and the Daisys I saw were .177 at 360 fps. I've searched for a .22 cal. single pump pneumatic that shoots at least 450 fps. The only ones I've found cost more than I want to spend on a pellet gun. I'll stick with my $60 Crossman 2240, its lighter than the pumps, less expensive than the powerful ones, and I think its better looking because it does not have to include the pump handle in the design. There is also a huge after market for the 2240, so you can "hot rod" them and even build a more powerful carbine if you so desire, the parts are all online. So I buy the CO2 and shoot .22s accurately at 450 fps. with my BSA Red Dot. I think its worth the convenience and fun of the bigger faster bullet, but I admit I think about that dang gas every time the first "slow" round drops on the target. Ain't it always sumethin".  
Eli :mrgreen:


----------

